# DHA License



## aneta (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi!! Im new in expatforum. Im ana, Im argentinian but now im living in Madrid, Spain. Im physiotherapist and Id like go to work to Dubai. I tried to get a license by the website but I had problems and I couldnt do that. I sent a email to support but they didnt answer me and I tried to call but I couldt talk....Do you know how I could contact with someone to help me???
Thank you very much!!


----------



## shineadr (Feb 5, 2013)

aneta said:


> Hi!! Im new in expatforum. Im ana, Im argentinian but now im living in Madrid, Spain. Im physiotherapist and Id like go to work to Dubai. I tried to get a license by the website but I had problems and I couldnt do that. I sent a email to support but they didnt answer me and I tried to call but I couldt talk....Do you know how I could contact with someone to help me???
> Thank you very much!!


Good Morning, 
i think that it is impossible to get license by the website.
Pls visit the following website and sign up, then follow the instructions. 

Dubai Health Authority ( DHA )   -   Home

thanks


----------



## aneta (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello!!! Thank you very much...I had a problem with that website. And I think is the only way to get a license, no??


----------



## shineadr (Feb 5, 2013)

aneta said:


> Hello!!! Thank you very much...I had a problem with that website. And I think is the only way to get a license, no??


yes, only that one is the way to obtain licence.
Steps to apply online for the exam:
1. Visit the Ministry of Health's website

2. Upload required information & documents. 

3. make the payment

4. Once registered, the applicant has to appear for an exam


----------

